# Orchard Autocare Products Restocked



## Johnnyopolis

Hi Guys,

Just a quick heads up that we have restocked all our Orchard products including Tar Cleanse and Wheel Cleanse which are fantastic products.

So much so we have changed from our industry standard Tardis to this.

http://www.cleanandshiny.co.uk/brands/Orchard-Autocare

:thumb:


----------



## bigalc

Just placed my first order of orchard goodies with you
Alan


----------



## chongo

bigalc said:


> Just placed my first order of orchard goodies with you
> Alan


Would you let us know how you get on with what you have bought, never tried ronnies products before, but I have heard good reviews about the stuff:thumb:


----------

